# Spyderco Manix 2 Lightweight - REVIEW



## BR101 (May 9, 2013)

*Specifications:*
Overall Length: 8"
Blade Length: 3.39"
Cutting Edge: 2.87" (plain)
Blade Thickness: 0.118"
Blade Steel: CTS BD1
Handle Material: FRCP
Closed Length: 4.67"
Weight: 2.85 oz.
Made in Golden, Colorado, USA


Are you a light weight neat freak? Looking for a American made, light weight, perfect sized EDC knife? This Spyderco Manix 2 is an awesome choice for the price. I have been carrying this knife alot over the last three or so weeks using it rigorously and I must say it's a pretty impressive knife despite my initial thoughts.


At first glance you will see the handle is held together by press fit pins with the exception of the pivot screw. I was very skeptical whether or not I'd like that since I like to tweak and break down my knives for servicing. But after using this knife I came to realize that the press fit pin construction isn't so bad. And getting in there to clean and service the knife isn't so bad. A simple Q-tip and or canned air is really all you need to get the dirt, dust, and grim out of there.








The leaf shape flat grind plain edge blade is constructed using Carpenter Steel (CTS-BD1). This steel is formulated right here in the United States and from my experiences thus far. It is fairly easy to service and retains a razor edge for some time. I tossed it on the Edge Pro Apex last night to put a good edge on it. Unlike S30V and S35V, this steel was very easily manipulated.


I've been using this knife for breaking down the typical heavy duty shipping cardboard boxes I get, 1" thick rope and I've even used it to cut up fruit and other foods. It's just a great well balance knife that I feel would be great for 99.9% of all EDC cutting task.








In the above picture I wanna point out three characteristics about the Manix 2. First off is the thumb ramp and finger choil. The jimping on both areas are very ample and efficient Even if you're wearing gloves you'll be able to choke up on the blade with a firm solid grip. Second is the half inch deploying hole. Flipping this blade out is a breeze with absolutely no resistance. Even with gloves on it's still a breeze! Last but not least, this thing is made in Golden Colorado, USA EARTH. So when you tell your friends and family about this awesome affordable knife you just bought, and they doubt it's possible to get a high quality knife made in American for that price, you can pull it out and show them. 














The handle on the Spyderco Manix 2 is constructed using fiberglass reinforced co-polymer (FRCP). I am typically a G10 scale fan boy but I've warmed up to the FRCP. The FRCP scales are attributed to the weight of this knife (2.85oz). I've used this knife in dry and wet conditions with and without gloves and I must say, with the textured scales and the thumb ramp and finger choil it's almost impossible to lose control of this knife. 


The Spyderco ball bearing lock mechanism works very smoothly. If you have used the Benchmade Axis-lock than you'll be able to open and close this knife one handed no differently than the Benchmade. And at the back of the handle is a oversized lanyard hole. 














The Spyderco wire clip is one of my favorite pocket knife clips. These are very "low-key" looking, very strong and most important it sits the knife just perfectly in my pocket. On this Manix 2 the pocket clip can be arranged for left or right carry but tip up carry only. 








Above are some pictures showing it's size in the hand open and closed. Also I put it next to my Spyderco Manix 2XL for comparison. 


*My final conclusion on the Spyderco Manix 2:* The Manix 2 is certainly a great value EDC knife. If you're someone who is very picky on gear weight, this is a knife you'll want to consider. It's durability and ease of servicing really makes it a great knife. Spyderco does offer this knife in a real nice translucent blue color which I plan on scooping up. I think my only gripe would be I would have liked to seen the deep carry wire clip used like the Spyderco Sage has. But it's not that big of a deal really. Definitely give it a try if you're in the market for a new EDC blade.


Check out my *WEBSITE* for other cool gear reviews.


----------

